# Odd Christo Cola Bottle from Gastonia NC, not the Onion shaped.



## Ron13a (Apr 24, 2014)

First post here! Anyway, I have searched Google images and I can't find this one. I dug this bottle up a few years ago in Gastonia. It's an old one, lots of bubbles in the glass. The number 35 is doubled on the bottom. It says "This Bottle Not To Be Sold", "Good For You", "Registered" and "Christo Cola Gastonia NC" on it. Normal shaped, not onion. Anyone have any info on this one? It looks unlike the others I've seen. Weird.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 24, 2014)

Ron13a 
Welcome to the forum

Until this morning I didn't know squat about Christo-Cola. Nor could I find very much about the company history online. But based on what I did find, I was able to glean the following ...

1.  The earliest date I could find for Christo-Cola Bottling overall was *1915*
2.  The earliest date I could find for Christo-Cola Bottling in *Gastonia, N.C. *was *1917*
3.  The latest date I could find for Christo-Cola Bottling overall was *1922*
4.  Christo-Cola Bottling of Gastonia, N.C. produced both bottle variations - the onion shaped
     bottle as well as the straight-sided bottle.

I'm not sure how long the Gastonia facility was in operation but suspect no later than about 1922. It appears the onion shaped bottle was the first style produced and the straight-sided bottle came later. So my best guess as to the date of your particular bottle is ...

Circa *1920*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 24, 2014)

Just for the record ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 24, 2014)

P.S. / Correction I just took another look around and found an earlier date for Christo-Cola *1910* According to the information on this link, Christo-Cola was an "*extract*" that was possibly used for home preparation prior to it being bottled. But no clue yet as to the exact year it was first bottled, other than the majority of the references suggest 1915.  http://books.google.com/books?id=yoImAQAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA95&dq=Christo+Company+vs+Christo+Cola&hl=en&sa=X&ei=jBtZU-uAHceeyATdk4KAAg&ved=0CEYQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=Christo%20Company%20vs%20Christo%20Cola&f=false


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice work Bob, those Creme-De-Menthe shape look more like an concentrate than a pop.Is this one machine made or tooled crown?


----------



## Ron13a (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the info SodaPopBob. Looks like I've got a rare one. There are at least three different styles of Christo Cola bottles. The onion, the straight with "Christo Cola" at an angle near the top and mine that has "Christo Cola" at the bottom. I have seen no pictures online that look like mine. None. I collect coke bottles and medicine bottles. Actually, I mostly collect records. I think I might list this one on the auction site this weekend.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks like they were also a few from Hinton, West Virginia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like they were also produced in Wilmington, NC, Durham, NC, Charlottesville, NC & Richmond, VA also if not more places. Earlier Discussion on the FORUM.  Here is a different variant from the Onion and your bottle: EBAY. Buyer doesn't state where it is from.


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 24, 2014)

I've never seen a straight sided one, nice job! I've been wanting an onion shaped one for awhile, but they always go for too much...


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 24, 2014)

Christo Cola Serving Tray Circa 1915? EBAY Richmond, VA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Christo Cola Poker Pocket Game: EBAY Christo Cola Durham N.C. Onion: EBAY Sold for $81 Christo Cola Bottle Smaller than Onion and different variant: EBAY. Sold for $45
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charlottesville N.C. 1908? Onion: EBAY Sold for $36 Christo Cola with the "Good For You" Logo but different variant from yours; might be Nuked:EBAY





 Hinton seems to be the common city, looks like it came in "Amber" besides clear: EBAY Old Photograph with a Christo Cola Building in the background: EBAY


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 24, 2014)

Just found this one from Virso, VA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Christo Cola Syrup Dispensers, Quite a few Different Variants:


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 24, 2014)

Ticket Envelope:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  An Amber Straight Side Christo Cola from Richmond?: Worthpoint Christo Cola Advertising Sign:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spartanburg S.C.


----------



## Ron13a (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks 2Find4Me, I appreciate all the info. Looks like there are many variants out there. Still, mine with the logo at the base seems rarer than the others. Maybe wishful thinking, but I might get some good coin for it! If I get enough for it, I'd love to buy an old hutch coca cola bottle or maybe an amethyst/purple coke bottle. This stuff is fascinating.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 24, 2014)

Turtle Paper Weight: Worthpoint Christo Cola Columbus, OH?: FORUM So far I have found 8 different variations of the Christo Cola Bottling Co. List of different cities I have found so far:Gastoria, NCWilmington, NCDurham, NCCharlottesville, NCWinston-Salem, NCRaleigh, NCDunn, NCRichmond, VAVirso, VAHopewell, VAHinton, VASpartanburg, SCColumbus, OH There are probably more to add to this list.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 24, 2014)

> maybe an amethyst/purple coke bottle


Beware of the altered ones. They sell for big money but are actually faked and easy to do.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Ron, looks like yours is harder to find.Rarity does not always mean value, it depends on the market and who wants it for there collection and how much they are willing to pay.Be careful about buying the Darker Purple Cokes, a lot of times they are artificially colored/irradiated, what we call NUKED.


----------



## Ron13a (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the warning!!!!!! I am new to this even though I've casually collected bottles for years. If I see something that looks cool at a yard sale and the seller isn't asking a ton, I usually buy it. I didn't know people were faking the color of coke bottles.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a straight side from Spartanburg sc around here somewhere. to  my knowledge the straight sides aren't as common as the onion shaped ones but not extremely rare. I always kinda figured some bottlers didn't want the onion shaped ones for some reason. just my opinion.


----------



## Ron13a (Apr 24, 2014)

I took more photos and put it on ebay. We'll see what happens. If it doesn't sell, I might keep it. It's nice to have a bottle of a short lived product from so long ago, but I am mostly into coke bottles.Thanks to all who contributed information!


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-CHRISTO-COLA-SODA-BOTTLE-GASTONIA-NC-The-only-one-like-this-I-have-seen-/301164153845?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461ec84bf5


----------

